# 2014 Dove Season



## YAYA123 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is a paid Dove Hunt for the 2014 dove season. This Hunt will be held in Lincolnton GA. There will be 25 guns on the field. The hunt will be held over a field with sunflower, millet, and sesame seed. This is $50 a day. In that $50 that is your hunt, water through out the hunt for hunter and lunch. Lunch will be hamburger, hotdog fries and a drink. For the parents that have kids under the age of 14 can hunt with there parents for free but only one gun between the two, if two gun then will have to paid a $100. Call today to Reserve your hunt and lets have fun. Contact Benny @ 706-294-5816, email or pm.


----------



## YAYA123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Open weekend is filling up fast call soon and don't get left out.


----------



## YAYA123 (Mar 11, 2014)

*2014 Dove Shoot*

We are now planting two fields the 1st field is sold out for opening day and the 2nd one has about 5 opening left for opening day. Dont miss out.


----------

